# Girl Power!



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Cross post from Passion. If you want to become a better ride, have a friend follow you with a video camera all the while heckling at you to go back and ride something if you chicken out and walk a section. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=14453


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Cross post from Passion. If you want to become a better ride, have a friend follow you with a video camera all the while heckling at you to go back and ride something if you chicken out and walk a section.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=14453


Supportive friends are definitely a plus. I know I've improved as a result of my friends telling me I have more skill than I think, and, "c'mon, if I can ride that log, so can you," and it's true. One the (many) reasons I got divorced is that my ex was a real wet blanket. We were out in Moab with a group, and several folks were attempting to roll down a gnarly, rocky chute. I got the feeling I could do it, even after watching one of my more skilled friends dab. My ex pipes up, "If you hurt yourself, I'm not going to carry you out." To which I replied, "Fine. My friends will." and cleaned it.

My friends are the people who encourage me to grow.

Kathy :^)


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*Girl Power unite...*

..I am the rider I am becuz primarily of my friends. They totally help you out and teach you things and riding with people that are a bit better than you helps too!
It totally helped me out when a friend of mine video-ed me with a helmet cam on his helmet (duh) pointing backwards. I had to try to keep up with him and when I saw the video I notice a lot of things that I do that are kinda funky. Really helped me a lot!! Plus just trying to keep up with him was awesome!!!


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

Lucky said:


> My ex pipes up, "If you hurt yourself...."


What a jerk.

In my big breakup  On the list of faults they gave me, one was "too competitive." I didn't even realize I had this problem! It threw me into a multi-year funk. My bike saved me.

I admire you grrls that race. Now I think successful women in the world would not be where they are unless they had some competitiveness in them. And, being competitive is not inherently bad. Unless you take it to Tonya Harding extremes!

So much of mountain biking is a headgame.

[Neat video, dirtcrab! Thanks for telling us about it.]

[Downhillprincess, I doubt anyone thought your name was related to any of the princess threads.]


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Lucky said:


> Supportive friends are definitely a plus. I know I've improved as a result of my friends telling me I have more skill than I think, and, "c'mon, if I can ride that log, so can you," and it's true. One the (many) reasons I got divorced is that my ex was a real wet blanket. We were out in Moab with a group, and several folks were attempting to roll down a gnarly, rocky chute. I got the feeling I could do it, even after watching one of my more skilled friends dab. My ex pipes up, "If you hurt yourself, I'm not going to carry you out." To which I replied, "Fine. My friends will." and cleaned it.
> 
> My friends are the people who encourage me to grow.
> 
> Kathy :^)


Couldn't agree more!

Glad your ex is your ex. It's one thing to worry about your SO but another thing entirely to be a wet blanket.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

[Downhillprincess, I doubt anyone thought your name was related to any of the princess threads.][/QUOTE]

Thanks....I am nieve and after reading the princess thread I tried to change my "name" cuz it just sounded bad!!! 
I agree that being competitive can be a good thing cuz it gives some people something to strive for and help to attain certain goals and you can find things that you really shine in.
I love racing because I love the energy and the people and the adrenaline rush. That puking feeling that you get in the start gate when you contemplate taking up underwater basket weaving instead of the racing cuz of the nervousness, and then the feeling of "hell ya" when you finish the race, no matter how well you did.
I love it. I look forward to it every year, and I would never pull a Tonya Harding on someone...though you never know.....just kidding


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> What's with all the gender power nonsense?
> 
> Is this a radical feminist rally or a frigging mountain biking forum?


i guess you dont get it.

Rita


----------



## Ghisallo (Feb 8, 2004)

zer0 said:


> i guess you dont get it.
> 
> Rita


Please, don't feed the troll.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghisallo said:


> Please, don't feed the troll.


Who let him out of his cage anyway??


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghisallo said:


> Please, don't feed the troll.


Who let him out of his cage anyway??


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> What's with all the gender power nonsense?
> 
> Is this a radical feminist rally or a frigging mountain biking forum?


This is the Women's Lounge after all. I think you're taking the thread topic a little out of context. It's empowering and motivating to have someone follow you with a video camera -- man or woman. In all the MTB videos I've seen, I don't think I've ever watched one where the camera operator was following a woman... so it is a bit of a novelty in its own right.

If it bugs you that much, peition MTBR for a Crying Little Man Forum.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

That's a great looking trail! And it is nice to see a woman in an mtb video. I'd probably crash in the parking lot if there was a video camera. That's my style, the bigger the crowd the more spectacular the crash.


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

I definitely agree! I just started riding this year with my boyf, and he sends me all kinds of videos, which are great to watch, but it's much more inspirational to see a woman get out there and tear it up!


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*Just for the record...*

...and cuz I am ultimately bored at work, I am straight as an arrow, love my boyfriend to death, love boys in general, not a feminist at all (can't stand them to be exact), shave my armpits, and can't understand if "dave and his wallet" is being serious about his attacks on this thread.
We are just some girls who are stoked to see some female recognition going on in the world of mountain biking. If you don't get what you are reading, then move on and stop bothering us.
I race downhill and to see some girls who are in videos and stoked about it, I think it's great. I get bummed when I go to races and I have no competition cuz there are no girls racing, so I am super supportive of Girl Power and all it has to offer.
If you are not serious and are just joking around, then disregard this.
But otherwise, get a life, stop reading a women's forum, and just go ride your bike or sumthin.
Any other ladies hear me??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

wait a second:

Main Entry: fem·i·nism 
Pronunciation: 'fe-m&-"ni-z&m
Function: noun
1 : the theory of the political, economic, and social equality of the sexes
2 : organized activity on behalf of women's rights and interests

also for the record, feminism has nothing to do with your sexual preference or whether or not you shave your pits. it's an often-misinterpreted word, and some clarification might do some good here...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I don't think that Dave understands the concept of "girl power." It isn't a feminist cry, rather a rejoice in the fact that there are other women in the sport.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*Hang on .*

Wait - don't start attacking me now! I was standing up for this thread!
I wasn't trying to imply that shaving your armpits meant anything other than the fact that you just like shaven armpits, I was trying to point out the lame and retarded generalizations and sexist remarks that Dave was making.
He was the one putting homosexuals and feminists in the same category.
I was just trying to prove a point....and I think I did.
Darn - I thought the ladies would back me up, not turn on me too!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I understand what you are saying. You are simply trying to differentiate yourself from the stereotype of the angry lesbian feminist. Dave seems to think that this is a board full of said individuals. I know that it's not, and even if there were some posters that might fit that stereotype it only adds to the diversity.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I understand what you are saying. You are simply trying to differentiate yourself from the stereotype of the angry lesbian feminist. Dave seems to think that this is a board full of said individuals. I know that it's not, and even if there were some posters that might fit that stereotype it only adds to the diversity.


OK, so now I am confused.
I am not angry, just trying to get in on this thread and chat with you girls about videos and stuff.
I am not a lesbian, and even if I was who the hell cares?
and I am not a feminist, and once again if I was who cares?

I am over this, and I wish I never even tried to stand up for this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

downhillprincess said:


> Wait - don't start attacking me now! I was standing up for this thread!
> I wasn't trying to imply that shaving your armpits meant anything other than the fact that you just like shaven armpits, I was trying to point out the lame and retarded generalizations and sexist remarks that Dave was making.
> He was the one putting homosexuals and feminists in the same category.
> I was just trying to prove a point....and I think I did.
> Darn - I thought the ladies would back me up, not turn on me too!


hey, it's cool! i didn't intend to 'attack' you, but i have to admit to taking offense to your comment about feminists. i don't think you meant it in a divisive way, but it just makes me crazy that 'feminism' is this word that's so badly misconstrued. it means something different for everybody, i guess, but to me it's just the idea that women aren't inferior to men, they're equal.

i apologize if i came across as hotheaded or whatever -- it sounds like we pretty much agree with each other, anyway...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Who cares what Dave posts. His trolling for entertainment doesn't keep anyone here from riding whenever, however, wherever.

Hope no one gets me on film because I suck uphill, downhill, no matter who's watching... but I never let that get in the way of having a good time.  I could just be a klutz, but I had multiple severe ear infections when I was younger that left quite a bit of scarring. From how I have to practice each little technique a bazillion times to get it down and completely loose it every time I leave the ground I suspect my balance is less than 100%... just glad to be able to ride at all. My goal is to be still riding when I'm 70.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey now, that wasn't an attack. I understand where you are coming from. I said you were trying to differentiate yourself from the stereotype, meaning you are NOT the stereotype. I didn't say you were a lesbian, angry, or really much of anything. What I'm saying is that Dave is coming in to the women's lounge without an understanding of who we (as individuals) are. He mistook your lingo for something it's not and I fully understand why you would not want him to do that.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You know, you're right. After a quick peek at his posts in the political forum I can see that.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> It has nothing to do with the forum, title, it has to do with all the jingoist lesbian feminist gender lingo being thrown about here. If this forum is primarily used by militant female homosexuals, it may explain some things, but considering all the radical feminist lexicon her with "girrl power", "grrls unite", "empowering", etc, it seems rather curious for a mountain biking forum.
> 
> It is nice to see the majority of the women here are rejecting the typical male bashing that usually occurs when certain women get together....
> 
> Ghisallo and ZerO, you're rude replies speaks volumes about your characters.


Dave&#8230; there's no nice way to put this. You're an A-HOLE! 

You've single-handedly started all the negativity in this thread. The content of this forum only seems curious fare for mountain biking because you are not a woman. I highly recommend that you join the nearest synchronized swimming club in your area and gain some perspective on what it is like to be in the gender minority in a particular activity.

It is inspiring for me as a female rider to meet and ride with other female riders. Plain and simple. If watching my video inspires some other woman to pick up the sport, or kick their riding up to a different level, or even to take a trip to Mammoth to ride that great trail for themselves&#8230; I think that's fantastic.

The general attitude I've gotten from this forum is that the majority of MTB guys are awesome with the occasional a-holes mixed in with the bunch. I think a previous thread already addressed that there are manipulative "Princess" female riders, so in my book it all cancels itself out (gender-wise). So I'm puzzled as to why you find it necessary to drag this thread (and forum in general) down.

I'm beginning to think that you just hate lesbians&#8230;who, by the way, are not all man-hating activists. Although I can see how people like you continue to inspire the radical ones by labeling them as abhorrent members of society because they happen to be overly vocal about what they believe in. Vote for Bush in '04 and I'm sure by the end of his term there will be a constitutional amendment legalizing our extinction. (after they collect our taxes, of course  ).

I think Screampint said it best: "I don't think that Dave understands the concept of "girl power." It isn't a feminist cry, rather a rejoice in the fact that there are other women in the sport."


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

:high-five:


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

majorpepper said:


> :high-five:


Just so there's no confusion..the thread title of my next video posting is going to be:

"Hot Lesbian Video Action"

We'll see how many people complain about that thread.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*Bwaaaaahaahaahaa*



DeepWalletDave said:


> It has nothing to do with the forum, title, it has to do with all the jingoist lesbian feminist gender lingo being thrown about here. If this forum is primarily used by militant female homosexuals, it may explain some things, but considering all the radical feminist lexicon her with "girrl power", "grrls unite", "empowering", etc, it seems rather curious for a mountain biking forum.
> 
> It is nice to see the majority of the women here are rejecting the typical male bashing that usually occurs when certain women get together....
> 
> Ghisallo and ZerO, you're rude replies speaks volumes about your characters.


you still dont get it!

Rita


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

[deleted] [deleted] [deleted]
[deleted] [deleted] [deleted]


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I highly recommend the use of "ignore" for certain individuals who contribute nothing constructive to forums on a repeated basis


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Demanding I leave this forum by the way is sorta like asking Rosa Parks to sit at the back of the bus or telling Shannon Faulkner to leave the Citadel.


More like telling Micheal Jackson to leave Bubbles alone.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Amongst a few of the threads, I am sensing some female chauvanist piggery.
> 
> Thank goodness none of the women in our training group behave like some of the women here.
> 
> Demanding I leave this forum by the way is sorta like asking Rosa Parks to sit at the back of the bus or telling Shannon Faulkner to leave the Citadel.


Women actually ride with you?


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Amongst a few of the threads, I am sensing some female chauvanist piggery.
> 
> Thank goodness none of the women in our training group behave like some of the women here.
> 
> Demanding I leave this forum by the way is sorta like asking Rosa Parks to sit at the back of the bus or telling Shannon Faulkner to leave the Citadel.


oh, no, dont go Dave. i encourage you to POST MORE! you provide terrific entertainment value IMO. i guess 'cause i love laughing. btw, i admitted to being a sexist pig in another thread so you are soooo right. ignorant men are so fun to have around.  they make easy targets.

Rita


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*



DeepWalletDave said:


> You just can't handle a strong man who stands up to male bashers......perhaps you have issues with men in general and you feel more comfortble with your "sisters"


ignorant AND arrogant. now you are scaring me, Dave. 

btw......Bwaaahaahaahaa. you are so funny. 

Rita
p.s. keep 'em coming Davie, i think i love you.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> What's with all the gender power nonsense?
> 
> Is this a radical feminist rally or a frigging mountain biking forum?


Its a frigging rally, babe. Welcome.

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Wouldn't suprise me, the lesbian lexicon seems to be a dead giveaway. There is just no place for gender bigotry and female chauvanist sexism today.....Society is supposed to be past that misandristic, gender hating bigots who espouse vaginal supremacy.....


[sniffing and batting catnip mouse to see if its worth playing with...]

DWDave,

Who put all that in your jeans? No one wrote all of that. You wrote it to incite a discussion. Don't get your panties in a huff over the lexicon, its only words. If this were truly a misandristic haven, we wouldn't allow your kind to post. But see, you can, and you did.

I welcome your opinion. But if you want to cross swords, you are going to have to be more specific and less translucent. That sweeping vague statement of gobbledy **** on top isn't worth this kitty cat's playtime.

Sabine


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Sabine,
> 
> Perhaps your jeans are pinching your jewels and you need to shift your hanging gear from the more common left over to the right....
> 
> ...


DWDavey
we celebrate our femininity. there are so few women riders out there, it is nice to have a place where we can relate to other women, just as i am sure you like to talk to guys about guy stuff. that does not make you a ****, nor us women, lesbians.

personally, i think you are projecting your own feelings about women. man, where did all that anger come from? did your mom or sisters treat you crappy when you were young? anyway, i think therapy may help you be a happier man.

as for lesbian language or feminism, i really do not see it. my sister is a lesbian so she says things differently from a straight woman, but really, i have not seen it here. if it is here, i missed it.

i really think you have some serious problems. you need help, even if you are just a troll.

btw, many men have posted in this forum about bike stuff. you accuse US of going off topic but really, what have YOU contributed of a bicycle nature? none that i recall. if you have a bike related question or thoughts, post it. otherwise just go away. you are boring me. i come here for bike stuff.

Rita


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Sabine,
> 
> Perhaps your jeans are pinching your jewels and you need to shift your hanging gear from the more common left over to the right....
> 
> ...


Dave

I can assure you that while my jeans may be tight, everything is exactly where it should be. How cute that you call them jewels though.

Are there additional words in the words "Girl Power" that I am just not seeing? For some reason you seem to see the words "Girl boys are icky and should be castrated Power, ". But, I don't see that. Show me where you see that, and I will commiserate with your cause. In the meantime, by all means, feel free to use the term "Boy Power" in any or all of your posts.

And I dont think others are pissed because you are a guy. They are pissed because you wanted them to be.

And I'll start listening to your crying out loud wailings of this being a mountain bike forum when you stop pontificating on heterosexual aids and bad Mel Gibson movies. I have no problems with those there postings of yours, but they void your mountain biking only melodramatic reaction to the posts in this forum. Void, cancel, next.

And yes, my life is so wonderfully shallow, but I adore men, so you only got it half right. I can't speak to the rest of the ladies here, most of whom are more mature than I and are probably ignoring you anyway. But, if you stick around long enough, you might get to watch us all burn our jogbras during tonight's full moon wicca ceremony.

Feel free to roar Davey boy, roar.

Meow,
Sabine


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Sabine,
> 
> Perhaps your jeans are pinching your jewels and you need to shift your hanging gear from the more common left over to the right....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 21st century!! The terms _girl power_ and _grrrrrl_ hardly qualify as "sexist language from the radical feminist lesbian faction". You're either really old and/or married... or you haven't been on a date with a grrrrrl in a long time.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Clearly you all are not well read.
> 
> Sabine, "girl power" is inherently sexist by virtue of the definitions of each words and the combination of the two.
> 
> ...


Darling Dave,

Don't insult me with that inherent bullsh1t. I might be convinced of such with "grrrl power", but not "girl power". Thats just silly of you. You come in here with guns blazing, but honey, you are shooting linguistic blanks. Let's hope this trait of yours is isolated to internet forums. Here's hoping you recover some of your boy power. You are going to need it if we are going to consider you for a role as podium boy.

Purrrr, 
Sabine


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Sabine, I think you like to hear yourself speak and are amused by your own sound bites, as your replies sure are non-substantive.


I'll take non-substantive sarcastic "you're a clueless idiot" humor over (imaginative) substantive BS rhetoric ANY DAY! But that's just me.

The truth is, you're the only hater around here Dave. 30 seconds of reading any of your posts over on the political board gives it away. You stir the pot with your "anti-insert political minority here" political mumbo-jumbo-psycho-babble and then volley with real winners like: "your reply was non-substantive" or "you're obviously not all well read". Somehow, I get the feeling that your perspective is outnumbered by a very large non-vocal middle of the road faction who just don't bother joining into the fray because they realize that trying to converse with someone like you is a lost cause.

Plus, I've got news for you Todd Flanders: the term "grrrl" did not originate from the radical female homosexual feminist faction. In reality it was derived from the adolescent female punk rock scene (aka Riot Grrrl's) in the early 90's. Yes they were feminists, but not necessarily lesbians. And when I say feminist, I mean standing up for equality, not for being misandrists as you seem to want to label every woman who has a differing opinion than you (and bothers to waste her time replying to your pedantic posts).

By the way, where exactly is this "*radical female homosexual feminist faction lexicon*" that you keep referencing? As a lesbian, I feel like a complete failure since prior to you posting your drivel in this thread, I was unaware such a document existed!

Carry on hater. I suppose everyone needs a purpose.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Put It Up, Dave*

I'm a Christian woman, 10 years happily married with a fairly traditional arraingement... I also happen to ride as much as I can (and yup, husband and I do most riding together).

If you're so cool, get over here in central WA and show us what MTBing is all about. I dare you. Seriously.

Silence, excuses, and flaming retorts will be considered a cop out. Any man worth his XY should be able to tag along with me, the slowest and least technically inclined XX on dirt.

Otherwise, I'll be left to assume you're all BARK and no BIKE.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> So, not al lof the adolescent girls were lesbians?! So in otherwords, most of them were! lol....
> 
> Dirtcrab, you are a perfect example of what I mean when I refer to women who mtb and are creeps and jerks and just flat out Neanderthal cretins.
> 
> ...


You've successfully asserted your narrow-minded hate mongering ideologies. How is one supposed to respond to such baseless accusations without continuing this overly boring completely off-topic conversation indefinitely. (a statement, not a question&#8230; so don't bother replying)


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Dave you're a boring bully*



DeepWalletDave said:


> Versa, that is a straw argument, who said anything about me being cool? Freudian slip on your part?
> 
> At least you're heterosexual compared to the other self-identified homosexual woman....


Do you do anything else other than argue, flame people and call names? And yes I'm heterosexual- at least my husband and 5 children think I am! I took a look at your post history. Other than a few posts about seat post weights etc. You post precious little on MTB! You just love to argue. You seem to have a lot of hate. Sad, and boring, really!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*davey, davey, davey*



DeepWalletDave said:


> Versa, that is a straw argument, who said anything about me being cool? Freudian slip on your part?
> 
> At least you're heterosexual compared to the other self-identified homosexual woman....


*yawn* you are boring me with all the nonbike content of your posts. get with it and post BIKE STUFF. really if i want to read your type of BS i can go somewhere else on the internet.

you are welcome to stay but please exercise your manly self-control and stick with BIKE STUFF.

maybe you could find some help on the 'net. there must be a psychiatrist online somewhere. i suggest you look for him. medication may help you. good luck.

Rita


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

*Enough Already!*

I agree, I just got into mt biking, and I just got on this website a few days ago, and instead of gaining some useful knowledge, I'm listening to this guy complain about the forum he voluntarily joined?! 

I have no problem with people speaking their mind, at an appropriate time and place. If you want to start a forum about lesbians and feminists, start it. But let the rest of us get back to meaningful women's mountain biking conversation!


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Just for the record...Shannon Faulkner left the Citadel 'cause she was an out-of-shape fat-ass who couldn't hack summer in South Carolina. All activist, no action.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, don't bring George Bush into this.

I am a Southern, Christian, Republican, whiney-feminist-crap-hating, married CPA. And I have learned to hate Dave's guts in the last few minutes while reading this thread, and I'm sure George Bush would hate him if he met him too !


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

So where's your BIKE? When are we riding, Dave?


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> And for the woman that just joined, in case you haven't actualyl read the forum, this forum is infected with self -identified female homosexuals and their homosexist dogma.


Interesting, because no one was talking about their sexuality until you brought it up.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Who cares what dirtcrab does in her bedroom? I don't! I'm a married Christian woman with two kids, so I'm different than dirtcrab, who cares? I'd still go on a ride with her without thumping her on the head with a Bible. Guess what? I like the company of other women. Does that make a lesbian? I think not. I like to encourage my female friends. Does that make me a lesbian? Nope! 

Dave, I know you won't listen to reason, but I ask that you learn some tolerance and think logically about what you are doing here. Why does dirtcrabs choice of bed partners matter to you? Just because she was encouraging other women with the Girl Power video to get out and ride bikes doesn't mean she was trying to lure us over to the lesbian lifestyle. I didn't read anything in there about male bashing. Rather I saw one man take a well meaning thread posted to encourage other women to ride and turn it into his soap box to rail against lesbians.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

_EXACTLY! nm_


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Sabine, I think you like to hear yourself speak and are amused by your own sound bites, as your replies sure are non-substantive.


I do admit to taking some pleasure out of re-reading my own posts aloud to myself. Even after posting them I go back and read them.

But I think you like my posts too and come back here hoping to find one. Your lame replies are like a 4th grade boy's fake punch on the shoulder of the girl he's afraid to talk to.

Let me know when you find your boy power. Judging by your reply above, its seems to still be eluding you.

Merow

Sabine


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

screampint said:


> Who cares what dirtcrab does in her bedroom? I don't! I'm a married Christian woman with two kids, so I'm different than dirtcrab, who cares? I'd still go on a ride with her without thumping her on the head with a Bible. Guess what? I like the company of other women. Does that make a lesbian? I think not. I like to encourage my female friends. Does that make me a lesbian? Nope!
> 
> Dave, I know you won't listen to reason, but I ask that you learn some tolerance and think logically about what you are doing here. Why does dirtcrabs choice of bed partners matter to you? Just because she was encouraging other women with the Girl Power video to get out and ride bikes doesn't mean she was trying to lure us over to the lesbian lifestyle. I didn't read anything in there about male bashing. Rather I saw one man take a well meaning thread posted to encourage other women to ride and turn it into his soap box to rail against lesbians.


Well said, coming from another Christian! Until DWD turned this forum upside down, I had no clue what dirtcrab's sexual preference was, and I didn't need to know either in order to enjoy her video and to be inspired by it, which (I hope) was the original intent of the forum!!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*You know what?*

Before I replied to you today I posted this. And right now I have to go work.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

mddirtgrl said:


> Well said, coming from another Christian! Until DWD turned this forum upside down, I had no clue what dirtcrab's sexual preference was, and I didn't need to know either in order to enjoy her video and to be inspired by it, which (I hope) was the original intent of the forum!!


I assure you, my intent was to inspire.


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Oh, and who was the dumb woman who claimed nobody is talking about their sexuality?! :
> Quote:
> As a lesbian, I feel like a complete failure since prior to you posting your drivel in this thread, I was unaware such a document existed!


Pay attention DWD, that "dumb woman" specifically said no one was talking about it until you brought it up, and your reply proves my point.
I'd love to talk mt biking, just not with you.


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I assure you, my intent was to inspire.


Well, that's exactly what you did!! Thanks!!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

DeepWalletDave said:


> Actually instead of being a section for women to discuss mountain biking, you radical men hating hairy feminists and militant female homosexuals have commandeered this forum into some sort of militant lesbian feminist rally with talk of "girl power", "girls unite", female homosexuality, and the usual bashing of men via the stories posted.
> 
> Oh, and who was the dumb woman who claimed nobody is talking about their sexuality?! :
> 
> ...


Continually labeling the majority of women who post in this forum as adhering to some spurious radical lesbian agenda is way off base. It was never my intention to bring my sexual preference into this thread. So don't twist that all around now and pretend that you aren't the one that incited my acknowledgment (of being a lesbian) and then throw it back in my face like a petulant child.

Your posts have deteriorated into unsubstantiated personal attacks now. They are making less and less sense to anyone rooted in reality. Anyone actually takes the time to read this thread quickly gathers that you are the one spewing a political agenda and what boils down to an irrational hate of a certain portion of the population.

If you want to read some mountain biking content, I suggest that you stop manipulating the direction of the threads. Or do us all a favor and go hang out in the political forum exclusively. My prior post content (prior to the latter part of this thread) speaks for itself.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Seriously, use the ignore button....*

....and DimWitDave will go away....he gets off on writing this sh$t, if we don't reply he will finally take it elsewhere, maybe back to the socio-political-religious-ridiculous forum...

The best part is that Dave will now reply to my post and accuse me of being a zoophile, pedophile, heterophobic, gerbilphile, blah, blah, blah, more of the same.....he'll use big words like jingoist, lexicon, faction, wa, wa, wa.......I have heard it all Dave, no one cares.

How do you find time to ride dave, with all of the sh%t talking that you do on here?

Congratulations, you just made it onto another ignore list.....I would imagine you are probably the most ignored person on MTBR.com at this point!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

donkey said:


> ....and DimWitDave will go away....he gets off on writing this sh$t, if we don't reply he will finally take it elsewhere, maybe back to the socio-political-religious-ridiculous forum...
> 
> The best part is that Dave will now reply to my post and accuse me of being a zoophile, pedophile, heterophobic, gerbilphile, blah, blah, blah, more of the same.....he'll use big words like jingoist, lexicon, faction, wa, wa, wa.......I have heard it all Dave, no one cares.
> 
> ...


LOL... there's an ignore button? What happens when you click it? Are you no longer privy to posts by said person or does it just deny their ability to send you private messages?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*I am not sure....*

....what exactly it does....This is the first I've used it, I guess I will have to wait for DWD to reply, I'll let you know!

Anyway, to activate said ignore button, go to your account and look for the buddy/ignore list....put dave on the ignore list and you're set!



dirtcrab said:


> LOL... there's an ignore button? What happens when you click it? Are you no longer privy to posts by said person or does it just deny their ability to send you private messages?


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

donkey said:


> ....what exactly it does....This is the first I've used it, I guess I will have to wait for DWD to reply, I'll let you know!
> 
> Anyway, to activate said ignore button, go to your account and look for the buddy/ignore list....put dave on the ignore list and you're set!


I think it only keeps them from sending you private messages. What a shame!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I think it only keeps them from sending you private messages. What a shame!


Can't you just scroll down faster?

Sabine


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*yeah....*

....but it's more fun to have DWD on an actual ignore list.....real official like!

plus it probably drives him crazy to know that his mindless drivel will not reach some of us!

I'll be at sea otter this weekend....I'll swing by the bella booth and say "hey"



Sabine said:


> Can't you just scroll down faster?
> 
> Sabine


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow....*

....it really does work! All of DWD's posts are absent on my screen, with a little "DWD is on your ignore list" message wherever his posts would normally be! How exciting....try it for yourself....



dirtcrab said:


> LOL... there's an ignore button? What happens when you click it? Are you no longer privy to posts by said person or does it just deny their ability to send you private messages?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*How To Use The Ignore Function*

There is an actual IGNORE function, and it's quite useful.

Click on DWD's profile (click on his name on the side of one of his posts)

At the bottom of the profile there's a link you can click which says "Add this person to your Ignore List"

Click it to activate and and then you can see that he posted, but instead of reading insulting nonsense it says "This person is on your ignore list" or something to that effect. You can still choose to read his posts if you suddenly feel the need by clicking an extra link.

Keeps you from being tempted to respond to people who are just looking for attention.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

connie said:


> There is an actual IGNORE function, and it's quite useful.
> 
> Click on DWD's profile (click on his name on the side of one of his posts)
> 
> ...


There you go Connie... stirring the pot by EMPOWERING the women here by instructing them on how to use the ignore feature. GOOD JOB!!!

Welcome to the club of radical lesbian feminists. I'll send you your hard copy of the radical lesbian feminist lexicon, a book of matches (to light your bra on fire), a whizzy, a 20% off coupon from U-Haul, and a copy of "Lesbian Sex Secrets for Men" to give to all your straight male buddies just as soon as you forward me your email address! And best of all, I get a new toaster!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> ....but it's more fun to have DWD on an actual ignore list.....real official like!
> 
> plus it probably drives him crazy to know that his mindless drivel will not reach some of us!
> 
> I'll be at sea otter this weekend....I'll swing by the bella booth and say "hey"


yes! Say Hey!

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> ....it really does work! All of DWD's posts are absent on my screen, with a little "DWD is on your ignore list" message wherever his posts would normally be! How exciting....try it for yourself....


Actually, the replies to Dave are of far greater interest to me. Some of us are taking ourselves and his posts way too seriously. That cracks me up more than his obvious and egregiously inciteful posts.

Sabine


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Actually, the replies to Dave are of far greater interest to me. Some of us are taking ourselves and his posts way too seriously. That cracks me up more than his obvious and egregiously inciteful posts.
> 
> Sabine


I only keep posting to see more of your hilarious stream of consciousness replies. They're seriously the best.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hey Dirtcrab...*

....I just watched the video in question.....nice riding....lower rock creek is a great trail, one of my favorites....I didn't realize you were a socaler, next time we have a socal MTBR gathering I will let you know!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I only keep posting to see more of your hilarious stream of consciousness replies. They're seriously the best.


Yeah? right on. I have no idea what that means, but, thanks. So, do I get a whizzy now?

What is up with that whizzy and products like it? Is squatting so bad? I can't imagine being out on a ride and pulling one of those out of my jersey pocket. "excuse me guys, I have to go whizzy now". And then, what if you accidentally put it back in your GU/Trailmix pocket? I will pop a squat over standing and peeing into a makeshift funnel anyday.

Your avatar is giving me a headache.

Virgina Woolf


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Yeah? right on. So, do I get a whizzy now?
> 
> What is up with that whizzy and products like it? Is squatting so bad? I can't imagine being out on a ride and pulling one of those out of my jersey pocket. "excuse me guys, I have to go whizzy now". And then, what if you accidentally put it back in your GU/Trailmix pocket? I will pop a squat over standing and peeing into a makeshift funnel anyday.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be caught dead with a Wizzy - unless it was carbon fiber or titanium or anodized aluminum and had at least 3.5 inches of travel! The whole concept kinda got me thinking though. One has to wonder how much of a market really exists for such a product. I don't think it would work very well with bike shorts anyway.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*Scary, but there really is a....*

...market for these things. I used to work for a large outdoor retailer, and we sold F.U.D.'s all day long, could hardly keep them in stock. I would not have believed it either, but it's true.

FUD=Feminine Urinary Device!



dirtcrab said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead with a Wizzy - unless it was carbon fiber or titanium or anodized aluminum and had at least 3.5 inches of travel! The whole concept kinda got me thinking though. One has to wonder how much of a market really exists for such a product. I don't think it would work very well with bike shorts anyway.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead with a Wizzy - unless it was carbon fiber or titanium or anodized aluminum and had at least 3.5 inches of travel! The whole concept kinda got me thinking though. One has to wonder how much of a market really exists for such a product. I don't think it would work very well with bike shorts anyway.


Hear, hear.

I think our next agenda item during our radical feminist misandrist wicca meeting, should be to protest the wizzy and reclaim our right to squat.

We won't stop until we squat.

Sabine, not afraid to take up the cause


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*I'm feeling EMPOWERED too!*



dirtcrab said:


> There you go Connie... stirring the pot by EMPOWERING the women here by instructing them on how to use the ignore feature. GOOD JOB!!!
> 
> Welcome to the club of radical lesbian feminists. I'll send you your hard copy of the radical lesbian feminist lexicon, a book of matches (to light your bra on fire), a whizzy, a 20% off coupon from U-Haul, and a copy of "Lesbian Sex Secrets for Men" to give to all your straight male buddies just as soon as you forward me your email address! And best of all, I get a new toaster!


I have been struggling so long to bear the burden of being an old, heterosexual, Republican, Christian, Vietnam-era veteran white male, that it is difficult to stand upright anymore. But when Connie showed me how to put that despicable DWD on my Ignore list, I stood straight up, leaped in the air, clicked my heels together, and felt EMPOWERED!

Thanks Connie.

Nice vid Dirtcrab, that was nice riding on a very cool trail.

How did I get this far down the line without ever hearing about whizzys?

John W.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

donkey said:


> ...market for these things. I used to work for a large outdoor retailer, and we sold F.U.D.'s all day long, could hardly keep them in stock. I would not have believed it either, but it's true.
> 
> FUD=Feminine Urinary Device!


All right... somebody give it up! Who bought one? Perhaps MTBR needs to add it to the review section.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*Davey is boring me*

he repeats everything over and over, for me he has lost entertainment value. i choose the ignore button, for now at least. i WAS having fun but he has stopped sounding creative with his venomous retorts. just the same 'ol same 'ol.

Rita


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

*that was easy*

very quick, too. bye-bye davey.

Rita


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome to the world of ignore. It's much quieter here.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> Welcome to the world of ignore. It's much quieter here.


LOL! el silencio!

Word.


----------



## reactor (Jan 30, 2004)

*Is a name change in order?*

Maybe his name should be DeepWalletDork.

F.Y.I I'me a 40 Y.O. male and I think this forum is great. It's given me increased insight into how some of my fellow mountain bikers feel while reinforcing my feeling that everyone is an individual.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Sabine said:


> We won't stop until we squat.


Wait a second.

We're supposed to squat? And here I've been doing handstands all these years...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Rotflmao!!!*



Sabine said:


> Yeah? right on. I have no idea what that means, but, thanks. So, do I get a whizzy now?
> 
> What is up with that whizzy and products like it? Is squatting so bad? I can't imagine being out on a ride and pulling one of those out of my jersey pocket. "excuse me guys, I have to go whizzy now". And then, what if you accidentally put it back in your GU/Trailmix pocket? I will pop a squat over standing and peeing into a makeshift funnel anyday.
> 
> ...


thanks Sabine. that has to be one of the funniest things i've read in a long time.

rt


----------

